# Nz Cascade Vs Us Cascade



## Uncle Fester (10/8/09)

All right... before all of you nay-sayers jump on the bandwagon, I searched, but drew a blank.

Simple question.... The Kiwis have become very good at growing hops (Nelson sauvin, Saaz B) to name a couple.....


Does the Kiwi Cascade hop rate against the US grand-daddy at all ???

Potentially cheaper option to maintain the flow to the taps, if worth the shot.



Thanks in advance,


Fester.

[EDIT - Pussed typo -/EDIT}


----------



## katzke (10/8/09)

Uncle Fester said:


> All right... before all of you nay-sayers jump on the bandwagon, I searched, but drew a blank.
> 
> Simple question.... The Kiwis have become very good at growing hops (Nelson sauvin, Saaz B) to name a couple.....
> 
> ...



After sticking my foot in it in a different topic a while back I looked at the NZ hop site and compared them to US hops and they are different. That would be my suggestion to see what the difference is. I do not use Cascade much and I am not sure I can even get the NZ version here.


----------



## Supra-Jim (10/8/09)

Have never done a side a side by side tasting, this seems like a good premise for a SMaSH beer face off, NZ vs US Cascade???

Almost certainly there will be a difference between the two types, but at the end of the day, let your tastebuds make the choice for you.

Cheers SJ


----------



## NickB (10/8/09)

I found the NZ version to be more subdued in flavour and aroma than the US. It is much better than the Tassie version though IMHO.

Cheers


----------



## T.D. (10/8/09)

I am not a fan of the NZ stuff. Or maybe I am just not a fan of them calling it "Cascade". Its totally different to the US stuff, should be called a different name. I find it MUCH less potent (need to use lots to get any effect) and the flavour is less fruity. It has more of a lemony bite. There's probably a time and a place for it but its not a hop I will be using much of in the future.

By the way, I believe you that you searched for older threads that discussed this comparison, but I remember making almost indentical comments in another thread a while back so there is one out there somewhere. If you could track it down you might get a few more opinions.


----------



## Fents (10/8/09)

The NZ cascade is around 7.2AA% yea? and the US one around 6.8%?

Def prefer the US, the NZ version just dosnt have the pungent citrusy' aroma and falvour as the US one imo.


----------



## jbirbeck (10/8/09)

I've used both the NZ and the US. I find the US one a bit too much so the slightly more subtle NZ one is good for me. I think I'll keep using the NZ one or my own home grown.


----------



## Fourstar (10/8/09)

T.D. said:


> I am not a fan of the NZ stuff. Or maybe I am just not a fan of them calling it "Cascade". Its totally different to the US stuff, should be called a different name. I find it MUCH less potent (need to use lots to get any effect) and the flavour is less fruity. It has more of a lemony bite. There's probably a time and a place for it but its not a hop I will be using much of in the future.



I agree, it doesnt have the punch of US cascade. Its citrusy but lacks some of the traditional cascade notes e.g. grapefruit. You could blend it with some chinook to make it more US cascade like with some grapefruit. The only issue with using chinook will be a much more resinous beer compared to using straight cascade. (or so i find hen using chinook, the resins coat my teeth!) :icon_drool2:


----------



## reviled (10/8/09)

NZcascade - Spicy and lemony with hints of grapefruit, but quite lacking in the citrus and resinous department.. Black pepper if you use too much <_< 

US Cascade - lovely big resiny citrus hit and can be used in great amounts without any ill effect! I love US cascade and think its a crime that NZ cascade is allowed to bear the same name cos its completely different!!

US Cascade for the win!! :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/09)

I'd agree with renaming the NZ variety as they have done with B Saaz which is now Motueka (sp?) they can certainly stand on their own two feet. I have done a couple of NZ 'Kiwi Gold' ales using ale malt, Carared and Polenta using just NZ hops and they have gone beautifully together. Combinations so far: Green Bullet 90 mins, NZ Cascade 20 min ..... NZ Cascade 90 min, BSaaz 10 mins.. and I will be doing an all Green Bullet next for an experiment. 

I find that they are very subtle and aromatic if used at medium rates, total hops 50 g or so, but if you up the rates too much then they can be a bit harsh, especially BSaaz (Motueka) that will stomp over everything else. If for some mad reason I ever did a big hoppy APA I'd more likely to go all-USA.


----------

